# Final official Type me thread:



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Here it is: 


0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I'm 22 years old, gender neutral person. I was diagnosed with having Borderline Personality Disorder, but I think I have that under control. I usually experience a lot of turbulent, violent emotions but over the years I find it easy to overcome them. Nowadays I function like a normal person. 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

Link to the picture: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dtt67/42315153142/in/explore-2018-05-26/

I really like the picture. The fox (I think it's a fox) looks like he belongs in the picture. There's a wonderland quality to that picture, like looking into the world of the fox. Everything appears bright and happy and almost magical. The fox is the centrepiece of the picture and his stern gaze feels like a sharp contrast to the rest of the picture. It looks like he's the source of reason in this whimsical world. I think the photographer must have worked very hard to capture this shot. The fox looks like he's seen the camera, and maybe that's why he's posed like that, almost like he's hesitant and ready to run away. 
In a way, I think the pic shows the way the fox reacts the the world around him. He's mistrustful, and questioning the motivations of others. He's looking directly ahead, as if he sees things clearly, and concisely. He doesn't overpower the picture, even though he's the center focus. He's just a rational being, in a world of magic and wonder, trying his best to navigate. He doesn't understand the camera, or what the human is doing with it. It's an object of wonder and mystery to him. But he tries his best to understand. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

If I really really was looking forward to it, I would be pretty disappointed. I get emotional easy as I'm borderline, and it would probably take me a moment to compose myself. Then I would think about how we can fix the problem. I'm an engineer, so I wouldn't be too uncomfortable trying to fix the car myself. If not, I'd see what other ways we can go. Maybe we can call someone to fix the car. If not, we could have the car towed and hitch ride, catch a bus or whatever. Maybe we could call someone else and have them pick us up. 

I wouldn't let anyone give up. Giving up is the last resort. We won't give up until we have tried everything. But in the end, if we can't go, I will accept that too also. It only means it's not fated to happen. The universe has other plans and I can respect that and look on the bright side. 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I dislike parties where there's alcohol involved. It's not my thing and I won't go. The driver is paid to drive me, so I'll demand that he takes me back. If all my friends wanted to go, I'd let them go and try to go home early. I'm an early riser, and by early, I mean around 5 am in the morning. I find it hard to stay awake past 10 am too lol, so I may just have to leave early. I'm not too fun at such events. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

I'd probably try to educate this person. He's probably not trying to offend me. I don't see why he will. Depending on how close I am with him, I may debate him. If it's not worth the effort and they're never going to change, I won't say anything. I don't have the need to one up people intellectually, and I find it easier to just disappear into the background. I typically don't exert my opinion on others, unless I have to. 

If I'm the one who is wrong, I'm willing to listen and try to figure out how and where I'm wrong. But there's no guarantee that I'd actually admit to being wrong, since I don't like to appear weak before others. I may just agree with them on the surface to avoid confrontation. 
If I find they're trying to provoke me intentionally, that might make me very angry. Even then, I may not say anything

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Depends on where I see it. If it's in the news or something, I probably wouldn't care. But if it happened in front of me, I wouldn't hesitate to intervene and try to stand up for what I believe is right. I'm very good at standing up for others over standing up for myself for some reason. 
I can be pretty uncompromising when I do decide to buckle down. I can be very very stubborn. 
I do have a set way of living that I don't like being disturbed. If someone comes and upsets it it could end up being too hard to go back. I don't stick to routine well, and setting up a routine way of living takes forever and I'd hate upsetting that. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Values? IDK I just usually go by instincts when it comes to that. I don't usually have to determine anything. If I'm presented with a situation, I usually know what the right thing to do is. I don't need to "determine" values, nor do I need to "change" them. Values happen to me as I experience life. As things change, my views of them change. I don't think absolute values exist. there's probably out there, someone who believes the opposite of everything that I do, and he's probably not a bad person either. I'm not too quick to judge. I believe in the idea of personal truths. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a) By the very essence of personality, I'm a unique individual. I don't think I'm special in any way aside from that. I try to be compassionate to others because I think everyone struggles and I see a serious lack of compassion in the world. I'm not saying people are bad, but more like, people might not know or not know how to care. 

b) I would like to be more assertive, just so th
at I can stop myself from being bullied/walked all over. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

My hunches are usually right. I never ignore them. I don't really pay attention to when I get them. My gut can be triggered by anything. Sometimes I get good impressions of people, sometimes I know I should stay away from some people. I don't have any massive revelations or anything like that. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) I love learning and being productive. I'm always looking for ways to increase my knowledge because I think that increases my worth as a human being. I always think that people are always around, helping me. So I think that the quality of a person's life is determined by how much they can give back. I believe that I'm intelligent. So are a lot of people, but I've seen smart people rot away their whole life. I don't want to be like that. I want to change the world, even if it is in an infinitesimally small way. So I always work hard, and give my all to everything I do. 

b) I hate having to take care of maintaining my health and surroundings. I would love it if I could live on no food and no sleep. Secretly, I want others to do things for me, but I don't force people to do that. I try to be self sufficient, and I am. Kind of. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

when I talk to others, I repress my judgment of them. Mostly because I don't think I have the right to criticize people without knowing their story, without knowing who they are. I don't make light of people's struggles, even if they're trivial and mundane. I think for this reason, a lot of people talk to me about their problems. I'm so used to being a personal therapist that I do kind of want to take an official degree in psychology at some point. I may think inside "that's so stupid, this person is stupid" but I'm not going to tell them that.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Why didnt you agree with ENTJ?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

SirCanSir said:


> Why didnt you agree with ENTJ?


It just doesn't feel right to me... I'm not quite sure what my type is tbh


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Blue Ribbon said:


> It just doesn't feel right to me... I'm not quite sure what my type is tbh


From all the above i see a lot of Te and Ni and somewhat Fi, i dont know about Se im still trying to figure out the practical differences between it and Ne. 

Anyway im in a similar situation as you when it comes to uncertainty and some of what you said about yourself apply to me too, but could be enneagram or something. 
Overall if we take Te, Ni,Fi as certainties here you get xNTJ. But i dont think im one to talk about certainties so im gonna pass and wait to see other replies to understand better.


----------



## gassendi (May 5, 2018)

After reading the above, it strikes me how difficult it is to spot the introverted functions, especially Ni and Si. Meanwhile, Te shines through.

However, assuming that your enneagram tritype is more in line with your personality, I get S and J as the strongest function correlates. I would also assume I > E, as you rejected the partying and prefer to go to bed early. And even though you mention that you are not a big fan of routine, it appears as though you want everything done in a precise order. You're also studious, an attentive reader, and have a good eye for details and memories, which all point in the direction of Si dom. 

What appears in the end is ISTJ (Si, Te, Fi, Ne).


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

gassendi said:


> After reading the above, it strikes me how difficult it is to spot the introverted functions, especially Ni and Si. Meanwhile, Te shines through.
> 
> However, assuming that your enneagram tritype is more in line with your personality, I get S and J as the strongest function correlates. I would also assume I > E, as you rejected the partying and prefer to go to bed early. And even though you mention that you are not a big fan of routine, it appears as though you want everything done in a precise order. You're also studious, an attentive reader, and have a good eye for details and memories, which all point in the direction of Si dom.
> 
> What appears in the end is ISTJ (Si, Te, Fi, Ne).


Routine produces results. I used to live in such horrible squalor that I was hospitalized for it twice. I find it much easier to get what I need from sleeping quickly. 

It's easy to get into routine if I have someone taking care of me. My mom is actually an ISTJ, and she prepares all my meals and does my laundry and stuff, so it's easy for me to just fall into that net of things. As for the rest of it, I keep a lot of fish and I take very meticulous care of them. That's about it. 

Don't you think I have a lot of Fi?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

SirCanSir said:


> From all the above i see a lot of Te and Ni and somewhat Fi, i dont know about Se im still trying to figure out the practical differences between it and Ne.
> 
> Anyway im in a similar situation as you when it comes to uncertainty and some of what you said about yourself apply to me too, but could be enneagram or something.
> Overall if we take Te, Ni,Fi as certainties here you get xNTJ. But i dont think im one to talk about certainties so im gonna pass and wait to see other replies to understand better.


I think the stereotypical NT represses emotion, but I feel like I have a lot of it. Not just that, I feel good positive emotions towards people in general, and I'm always there to help. I don't have the best social skills, but I have empathy. I never turn my back on someone who needs my help. NTJs, by comparison, are always described as cold and uncaring, I think.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Blue Ribbon said:


> I think the stereotypical NT represses emotion, but I feel like I have a lot of it. Not just that, I feel good positive emotions towards people in general, and I'm always there to help. I don't have the best social skills, but I have empathy. I never turn my back on someone who needs my help. NTJs, by comparison, are always described as cold and uncaring, I think.


I think thats just how things are stereotypicaly described, everyone feels emotion, the T,F difference is about prefering to look at things objectively more than subjectively. 
When you are about to make a decision do you use logic more or do you prefer to follow your and other people's emotion to make it?

Fi is about having your own principles and live by them. The fact that you stand up to someone in order to protect what you feel its right to protect is probably Fi, because you are following your own principles. Fe is more about caring about other's feelings and be affected somewhat by them. It could be called empathy but i dont know if its really what it is. The way i see it empathy, its about feeling exactly what the person you feel it for at that moment and trying to make things better for him by being warmer or trying to chase those emotions away even if that means you wont see things rationaly.
You will care more to make him feel better. 

In my case i feel those emotions but i still try to give objective solutions to those problems more than relating and actually trying to make things better and easier to bear for that person. Or it could just be poor Fe, though im still undecided whether or not i use Fi. 
Seems more like Fe though. 

Overall all types feel, but NT or ST as you said try to supress them for the sake of logic, not that they actually supress them though, they just value logic more than them.


----------



## gassendi (May 5, 2018)

Blue Ribbon said:


> It's easy to get into routine if I have someone taking care of me. My mom is actually an ISTJ, and she prepares all my meals and does my laundry and stuff, so it's easy for me to just fall into that net of things. As for the rest of it, I keep a lot of fish and I take very meticulous care of them. That's about it.


That standard procedure will likely rub off on you, though, and is simultaneously mirrored in the 6 and 1 enneatypes, while the 2 goes in line with xSFJ.



> Don't you think I have a lot of Fi?


I do, especially considering the emotional turbulence you mentioned above. But since we don't fully develop our personality until our early 20s, we shouldn't be too narrowly focused on our teenage years.

That said, if we include your dyspraxia and emotional turbulence, there is a strong argument for INFP. But then there is the problem with an inferior Te and an auxiliary Ne, which don't fit you at all. The way you described the fox, for instance, veered into a detailing and listing of immediate circumstances (Si) as a starting point for your imaginary expression (Ne), where the Si was significantly stronger than the Ne.

ISTJ and INFP belong to the delta quadrant in socionics, as they both share the same function pairs, albeit in a different order. But since your tritype involves an administrative and orderly outlook rather than the creative and individualist, ISTJ is my preferred assumption. 

That said, you could of course be an INFP who has been forced to adapt to a different pattern of behavior as a goal-oriented strategy, toning down Ne and Fi while developing Si and Te. But if this is your type, then your enneagram tritype (621) is likely wrong.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I would say you're some sort of xxFP. Probably INFP, if not ISFP.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Gassendi is likely right. While you trust your gut, it doesn't mean that it's higher up in your stack. I have moments where I trust my gut and moments where I don't but by and large I find myself suppressing it over and over again and there's also other more tangible parts of inferior iNtuition that I really relate with that others will definitely not see if I talk about it. 

I have had people tell me that a lot of my interests as well interactions online come accross as N-oriented, but I've noticed that a lot of of people mistake what is in the T-domain (abstract thought, using someone else's thoughts and elaborating on them to come up with new ideas works well within the T>N axis almost as well as in the N>T axis ---- again, this is my own original thought based on my own functioning but you can clearly see that I'm applying a subjective logical framework to come up with this idea). Te would want to validate this idea through either empirical testing. Fe will like to validate this idea based on how many other people agree with it. 

BTW, aren't you from the sub-continent ... Ever wonder if that environment where women are raised a certain, very specific way is shaping your cognitive functions as opposed to what's actually natural to you? For example, in my case, I related very, very heavily to Te for a very long time because desi culture places and over-emphasis on highly competent and career-oriented men ... The same high value that desi culture places on women to be more free with their compassion and caring - and so it becomes more natural to assume those roles even if they're not a good fit and stressful.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

ISTJ in my opinion.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> BTW, aren't you from the sub-continent ... Ever wonder if that environment where women are raised a certain, very specific way is shaping your cognitive functions as opposed to what's actually natural to you? For example, in my case, I related very, very heavily to Te for a very long time because desi culture places and over-emphasis on highly competent and career-oriented men ... The same high value that desi culture places on women to be more free with their compassion and caring - and so it becomes more natural to assume those roles even if they're not a good fit and stressful.


I'm actually trans, or at least, I identify with the trans community so I'm a bit different, I think. I changed my gender expression to present myself as male a while ago. If there's something I've changed about myself, it's the fact that I tend to be very spacey, absent minded, live in my head, kind of person. I don't relate that to any functions though.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm actually trans, or at least, I identify with the trans community so I'm a bit different, I think. I changed my gender expression to present myself as male a while ago. If there's something I've changed about myself, it's the fact that I tend to be very spacey, absent minded, live in my head, kind of person. I don't relate that to any functions though.


Fair enough. My bad for not seeing that in particular. 

Give yourself space and time to experience more and grow. I would suggest just going with the flow but I realize that that is a projecting of how I went about life.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

SirCanSir said:


> I think thats just how things are stereotypicaly described, everyone feels emotion, the T,F difference is about prefering to look at things objectively more than subjectively.
> When you are about to make a decision do you use logic more or do you prefer to follow your and other people's emotion to make it?
> 
> Fi is about having your own principles and live by them. The fact that you stand up to someone in order to protect what you feel its right to protect is probably Fi, because you are following your own principles. Fe is more about caring about other's feelings and be affected somewhat by them. It could be called empathy but i dont know if its really what it is. The way i see it empathy, its about feeling exactly what the person you feel it for at that moment and trying to make things better for him by being warmer or trying to chase those emotions away even if that means you wont see things rationaly.
> ...


Ah I see. So I could experience strong emotions associated with a thing, and still be able to make a level headed decision. I always try to make the correct decision but that's probably a 1 thing. Try to live life with no regrets. I'm very very good at getting things done, at doing things that no body wants to do. 

In enneagram, I relate to social 6, so I'm a pretty close follower of rules. I tend to be a "good boy" all the time. I try to always play by the rules. Rules and structure make me happy. They make me feel safe. As much as I love people, I'm also scared of being hurt or injured, so I try to always be on the "good" side of everything. I think that I will be safe then? IDK a lot of my actions are motivated with the intent of keeping myself safe.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Fair enough. My bad for not seeing that in particular.
> 
> Give yourself space and time to experience more and grow. I would suggest just going with the flow but I realize that that is a projecting of how I went about life.


TBH, I don't really clash that much with Desi culture or values. The only thing I hate is that there would be incredible opposition to me transitioning, so ATM I can't do anything about it. Hopefully, I have this dream of moving to some Western country so I can live a more free life. I have an idea of how I want to do it also. I find things like working hard or following all the silly culture norms to come easy to me. I've been a high achiever my whole life, so I often wonder how my parents will react if I ever tell them I'm actually a man inside.


----------



## karlwozzek (Jun 30, 2015)

I think you are a stressed ISFP who was forced to live in the kind of environment that suppresses his natural qualities.
In fact, even transness could be an inferior Te breakout - the need to be acknowledged for your real power, something that feels like you (Fi-Te) not the kind of power (dutifulness) that's expected from you, probably by your ISTJ relatives. So, you were forced to live using inferior Te more than needed and now you want to use it too, but in your own way (Fi).
ISTJs or ENTJs, I noticed, care more about general power than being acknowledged for who they are inside (well, that too, but that's not a priority).
By the way, I could relate to everything you wrote and my experience is very similiar so thank you for this piece.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

karlwozzek said:


> I think you are a stressed ISFP who was forced to live in the kind of environment that suppresses his natural qualities.
> In fact, even transness could be an inferior Te breakout - the need to be acknowledged for your real power, something that feels like you (Fi-Te) not the kind of power (dutifulness) that's expected from you, probably by your ISTJ relatives. So, you were forced to live using inferior Te more than needed and now you want to use it too, but in your own way (Fi).
> ISTJs or ENTJs, I noticed, care more about general power than being acknowledged for who they are inside (well, that too, but that's not a priority).
> By the way, I could relate to everything you wrote and my experience is very similiar so thank you for this piece.


To start off, I'm glad that this was of some use to you. 

I think you're mistaken about that. I've known I'm trans for a long time, and I don't think it's related to MBTI. I think any type can be trans. 

How can one live off their inferior Te? The only stress that I experience is that being trans makes me slightly different from the norm. Even then, it's just a part of the human experience, I think. Everyone has something, so I'm not too worried about this. 

As for expectations, I am able to meet/exceed the expectations placed on me. Like I said, I do tend to be a "good boy" and that comes naturally to me. I find it more difficult to break rules than to follow them. 

I can't transition at the moment because of the culture around me. Not because I fear it or hate it, simply because I have too much to lose and the gain isn't worth it in comparison. I'm not being "trans" to make some kind of point, if that's what you're insinuating here. 

I'm not motivated by power, I do admit. But I'm not motivated by being acknowledged for being trans or whatever. I don't think I ever made a point about wanting to be acknowledged?


----------



## karlwozzek (Jun 30, 2015)

Well, now I am feeling uncomfortable...

I never said you did it to prove a point. I just said, that in your case, it is connected. For example, Te-dom's reasons for transition may be different but as I think you are Fi-Te, your reasons (to me) seem to be typical for those of Fi-Te. I firmly believe that all the things in life can be connected to type, including such. I never said that only Fi-Te types can be trans (I am not Fi-Te???), I just think that you transition in the way typical for a Fi-Te type, as a person who is a bit suppressed in their abilities.

But now I am rethinking this approach. I can be kind of blunt and I tend to forget that issues of gender us a sensitive topic. I am kind of sensitive myself but it's easy for me to talk about my own gender problems as the kind related to my own type, because my type is a part of my personality. For me gender identity is closer to personality than politics or biology, that's why it's easy for me to see this connection.

But I probably should have been more careful with wording when talking about someone else. Well, that's kind of it. Just keep in mind that I meant to harm and you probably view it as such??? To be honest, I am not good with sensitive topics and apologizing. Think what you want about it, I meant no harm.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

I did not read questionaire as i think they for most part suck at only get misleading vibes most of the time unless someone i s realy good at interpreting them.
You have always came across as a TJ to me in your responses.


----------

